# New Member Showing off a Recent Cabinet Job



## ThreeSistersPainting

Hey All!

I am new to the forum, but have been on here previously. This is my first year with a license and running a business, though I have been painting for the last 6 years. 

Down to the goods. These folks bought there second home and had newer White Oak cabients, but they were going for a rustic look. First I gave them a sample door finished in Semi-gloss and a brown glaze. Too Shiny. Re-did the door in Satin with a brown glaze. They decided they didn't want to do a glaze and wanted FLAT grey! I shared a lot of concerns with them, had the paint store share there concerns, and after all that I got them to move up to eggshell. I was hoping for at least satin, but they acknowledged and accepted different terms for the warranty. 

Everything was cleaned then sanded down. I pre-drilled and installed my hanging hooks in inconspicuous edges (top or bottom). I used Miller's 2840 Acrylic Enamel Undercoater primer, It's a waterborne primer that builds up nice and sands to a smooth finish. I would normally use Sherwin Williams Easy Sand Oil primer, but time was an issue and i acheived great adhesion with 2 coats. I finished with Kelly Moore's Durapoxy in Eggshell, 2 coats. The color is Benjamin Moore's "Escarpment".

With all my cabinet jobs I bondo all major cracks, caulk molding onto the cabinets, prime, then use Sikkens Kombi putty to fill all the micro holes or cracks I missed, then prime again. I sand after every coat of material, even the first go around on the top coat.


P.S. Theres a bonus picture of some very large Entertainment and Pantry doors I finished with Sherwin Williams Easy sand and ProClassic Oil Enamel in Semi Gloss (Color is Dorian Grey)


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Great job!! Cant say I like the colors they chose though, too monocramatic.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting

Thank you for the feedback! My appologies for the sideways picture, they didnt upload that way?


Ya I am still unsure if the ORB knobs I installed fit the gray, I would have done wrought iron or black ones. But I have a full interior coming in two weeks, I will definitely post pictures of that when I am finished, as well as the products and process.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Great looking job photos! :thumbup:


----------



## woodcoyote

Looks awesome. Keep up the good work! Post more in the future.


----------



## beatjunkie

Very nice!


----------



## zoomermp

Good job. I recommend The New 3m masking plastic instead of masking paper. It's easier to work with and makes the prep work easier and faster.


----------



## zoomermp

zoomermp said:


> Good job. I recommend The New 3m masking plastic instead of masking paper. It's easier to work with and makes the prep work easier and faster.


you can see the masking plastic in this photo


----------



## Tprice2193

Nice work! Looks great! Thanks for posting pics...definitely worth bragging about!! Could you elaborate on your methods such a type of spray equipment and did you spray all coats vertical? All work onsite or just frames?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

zoomermp said:


> Good job. I recommend The New 3m masking plastic instead of masking paper. It's easier to work with and makes the prep work easier and faster.


The trimaco easy-mask is excellent and 1/2 the price of the 3M stuff.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting

Tprice2193 said:


> Nice work! Looks great! Thanks for posting pics...definitely worth bragging about!! Could you elaborate on your methods such a type of spray equipment and did you spray all coats vertical? All work onsite or just frames?


This was from last year. These folks had a baby coming and were occupying the home so going green was my only option. Used Miller undercoater primer and durapoxy (waterbase products). Sanded all previous finishes off before starting. Used my titan 440 I had with a fine finish 311, sprayed with the grain. I have only finished doors/drawers on location 1 time and will never again due to space. I always take them to my shop


----------



## Rbriggs82

cocomonkeynuts said:


> The trimaco easy-mask is excellent and 1/2 the price of the 3M stuff.


It is easy but it's not to be trusted especially when spraying. I wrote a post for bloggingpainters.com about it with pictures showing it falling off everywhere an hour after it was applied. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting

My paint rep tried to get me to try out a roll of the plastic but I have always used paper and have good results. I enjoy ripping off a large piece of paper and being able to work it along my masking line, that would be hard to do with plastic as there is no stiffness to it.


----------



## Tprice2193

Thank you for the paper trick, it makes sense to me. I hate messing and painting around that plastic. Really a mess when you get a heating vent behind it and you are trying to spray and the heat kicks on.


----------



## Zoomer

Keep up the good work. The cabinet's look awesome


----------

